# Womit kann man BXP dateien öffnen ?



## Max_500 (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute
Bei eienem 3d Spiel sind die Model_daten   skin usw. in
BXP dateien gepackt.

zB.  ImagesBody1.bxp

Meine Frage  : Womit kann man bxp dateien öffnen und nach 
Manipulation wieder schließen ?

XnView und Photoshop können es leider nicht.

Für Tips wäre ich euch dankbar.

Gruß  Max_500


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Leute.

Vielen Dank für die Tips.

Ace Rar und Winzip können nichts damit anfangen.

Die Sache mit dem Editor ist eine prima Idee.



Aber leider stellt die Software Firma thriXXX keinen Editor zur Verfügung.

Deshalb dachte ich es gibt ein Grafik Prog. das bxp datein öffnen kann.

Naja vieleicht etwas naiv von mir    

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Infos und wenn jemand etwas rausfindet posten    

Gruß Max_500


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Mai 2005)

Scheinbar handelt es sich um ein eigenes Dateiformat (bzw. eigene Dateiendung)
http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=BXP sagt jedenfalls nichts von Grafikformat ...


----------



## McAce (20. Mai 2005)

Das scheint eine eigene Dateiendung des Spiels zu sein.
Zum Beispiel bei UT2004 heißen diese UTX und können mit dem
eigenen UT2k4 Editor geöffnet und dann in ein anderes Format konvertiert werden.

Also suche oder nutze den Editor des Spiels, dann sollte´s gehen.


----------



## jock-l (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
  unter diesem Link bin ich ebenfalls nicht fündig geworden ...

  Gruß

  Jock-l


----------



## Ogre (20. Mai 2005)

Is eine etwas... "bäuerliche" Idee, aber vielleicht handelt es sich um ein Archiv. In dem Fall könntest du versuchen das ganze mit ZIP oder anderen Extrahierungs-Programmen aufzubekommen.

O.


----------



## Hosenwäscher (20. Mai 2005)

Falls es wirklich ein Archiv sein sollte, rate ich dir Winace. Das Programm ist recht schlau.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Habe folgendes herausgefunden

BXP = BootXP File
BXP = BX-24 Basic Express Compiler Module List

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja ein Stück weiter.


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Mai 2005)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe folgendes herausgefunden


Psssst, will ja nicht unken, aber genau das sagt mein Link auch  ;-]


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Mai 2005)

Hoppla... Ist wohl nicht mein Tag


----------



## Max_500 (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute.

Vielen Dank für die Tips.

Ace Rar und Winzip können nichts damit anfangen.

Die Sache mit dem Editor ist eine prima Idee.



Aber leider stellt die Software Firma  thriXXX  keinen Editor zur Verfügung.

Deshalb dachte ich es gibt ein Grafik Prog. das bxp datein öffnen kann.

Naja  vieleicht etwas naiv von mir     

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Infos und wenn jemand etwas rausfindet   posten    

Gruß  Max_500


----------

